# Wed. 3/7 Whatsit V2.0



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are getting better at this!  I gotta start workin' harder!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow!


No guesses!



OK, a wider view:


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2012)

Potholder or jar opener?


----------



## jake337 (Mar 8, 2012)

sandpaper?


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 8, 2012)

Bottom of a slipper?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Bottom of a slipper?


oooo - yes.  Or those no-skid socks.


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 8, 2012)

side of match box? (the friction tape)


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2012)

Fleacz said:


> side of match box? (the friction tape)


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice one. It looked familiar, I just couldn't place it.


----------

